# No me funciona Router TP-LINK TL-WR340G



## vientozonda (Oct 3, 2009)

Hola estimados colegas, tengo problemas con un Router marca TP-LINK modelo TL-WR340G.
El tema es que hago toda la instalación según el manual y no consigo conectar las notebooks a internet.
La red LAN inalámbrica me funciona bien, puedo compartir carpetas y todo, pero no se conectan a internet.
He buscado tutoriales, seguido manuales pero nada.
Aquí les dejo algunos datos que pueden serles útiles de la configuración:

Gracias de antemano

ISP: Speedy / Telefónica de Argentina
SO: Los 2 equipos tienen Windows vista
Router: TP-LINK TL-WR340G
Modem ADSL Mod: ZTE SL831


----------



## arrivaellobo (Oct 3, 2009)

Revisa firewalls y protección residente de los antivirus instalados. Abre tu navegador web e introduce en la barra de direcciones la IP de tu router. Si te pide usuario y contraseña, busca en las instrucciones del router cuál es. Espero haberte ayudado un poquito solo.
Un saludo


----------



## Nilfred (Oct 3, 2009)

Tenes que configurar el módem como *bridge*, y el router como *pppoe* con tu nombre de usuario y contraseña de *spedy*.
Si no entendés de que te estoy hablando, deja el módem como está y pone el router en *DHCP* en vez de *pppoe*.


----------

